# شرح لطريقة الــ Backup و الــ Restore فى برنامج الــ Primavera P6



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبة و بعد

كثيرا منا يواجه مشكلة فى برنامج الــ Primavera P6، و ذلك عندما يحدث تغير لنسخة الــ Window او يحدث عمل Reinstall لبرنامج الــ Primavera P6.
بمعنى اخر
من المعروف ان برنامج الــ Primavera P6 يمعمل بنظام EPS و يتم و ضع المشاريع داخل نظام EPS، و المشكلة هنا لو حدث عيب فى البرنامج او فى الــ Window، يتك ازاله جميع البرامج و تنصيبها من جديد، هنا تكمن المشكلة فى استرجاع الــ EPS الخاص بشركتك متضمنا المشروعات التى تحته.

ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت الى حضراتكم الان.


سوف ابدا الان بشرح كيفية الحفاظ على الــ EPS و المشروعات التى تحتويه.

هذه الصورة توضح لنا الــ EPS فى برنامج الــ Primavera P6







سوف ابدء الان فى شرح عملية الــ Back UP فى برنامج الــ Primavera P6








































و بعد عمل الخطوات السابقة سوف يقوم البرنامج بعمل ملف الــ Back Up كما هو موضح فى الصورة التاليه






وفى حالة و ضع نسخة جديدة من الــ Windows او الــ Primavera و نريد استرجاع كافة البيانات السابقة نقوم بعمل الاتى


























كذلك قد قمت بشرح الطريقة عن طريق الصور و اتمنى ان تكون موضحة الى حضراتكم.

وشكرا






كذلك قد قمت بشرح الطريقة عن طريق الصور و اتمنى ان تكون موضحة الى حضراتكم.

وشكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (31 مارس 2009)

*مشاركه رائعه ومهمه*

مشاركه رائعه وشديده وستحل مشاكل عديده جزاك الله خير​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دائما كما عودتنا على المواضيع الرائعة ولكن هل لى بطلب تجميع هذا الموضوع فى ملف ورفعه على الموقع ليتثنى لنا الاحتفاظ به معنا لانه به شرح رائع ووافى للاحتفاظ بقاعدة البيانات


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> مشاركه رائعه وشديده وستحل مشاكل عديده جزاك الله خير​




اشكرك اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دائما كما عودتنا على المواضيع الرائعة ولكن هل لى بطلب تجميع هذا الموضوع فى ملف ورفعه على الموقع ليتثنى لنا الاحتفاظ به معنا لانه به شرح رائع ووافى للاحتفاظ بقاعدة البيانات



و جزاك ان شاء الله 

و لقد تم رفع الملف الذى رغبته فى المرفقات 

و شكرا


----------



## حسام الحو (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس أحمد
الحقيقة نستفيد منك كثيرا 
وجميل جدا ان نجد انسان مثلك كلما وجد خيرا اراد نشره ليستفيد منه الاخرين
شكرا لك ولجميع المهندسين امثالك بالملتقى وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## lotifi (2 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السيد المهندس/ احمد الطيب المحترم 
تحية طيبة و بعد 
اولا :- جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع المبذول و كذلك جزئ الله جميع الاعضاء المشاركين خيرا علي ما يتم اضافته من خبرات و معلومات لهذا المنتدي.
ثانيا :- قد يكون ما اذكره لاحقا خطأ نتيجة اني قمت بتنصيب البرنامج ك Stand-Alone اما تطبيق سيادتكم قد يكون خاص بتنصيب البرنامج ك Primavera Client Application .
ثالثا :- في حالة ان تطبيق سيادتكم خاص بطريقة تنصيبي للبرنامج ك ٍٍٍtand-AloneٍS اسمح لي ان اشرح ما حدث عند تطبيق ما قمت سيادتكم بشرحه في هذا الموضوع. 
- البرنامج تم تنصيبه علي الكمبيوتر الخاص بي stand alone حيث انني ادرس البرنامج ذاتيا 
- عند تطبيق ما قمت سيادتكم بشرحة و عند القيام بمرحلة restore لم تنجح العملية 
حيث انه عند تحديد الملف المراد استعادته بواسطة الاختيار ( from device ) لم يقبل اعادتة و ذلك في حالة ازالة البرنامج تماما و كذلك ازالة ال (SQL Server ) تماما من الجهاز ثم اعادة تنصيبهم مرة اخري .
و بمراجعتي للصور المرفقة وجدت ان سيادتكم في مرحلة ال Restore لم تختار الملف المحفوظ سابقا و المسمي Ahmed.bak بل تم اختار الملف المحفوظ في from data base و ستلاحظ ذلك في الصورة قبل الاخيرة من الصور المرفقة . علي الرغم من قيامكم باختيار الملف المحفوظ سابقا Ahmed.bak في الصورة السابقة لها.
برجاء ابداء رايكم في ما ذكرته سابقا 

اعتقادي في ما حدث مع سيادتكم و ادي الي اختيار هذا الملف بدلا من الملف المطلوب ( حيث انني قمت بتجربة ذلك فعليا ) 
هو انكم لم تقوموا بالغاء تنصيب البرنامج و السيرفر بعد عمل مرحلة ال backup ثم قمتم بعمل Restore مباشرة مما لم يسبب هذه المشكلة معكم .
و حيث انه كما ذكرتم ان هذا الموضوع هام جدا في حالة الغاء البرنامج او تغييير الويندوز و كذلك نظرا لاهميته للمستخدم الفردي فيرجي المراجعة و ان وجدتم طريقة اخري لعمل هذا يرجي الافادة بها .


اعتذر عن المشاركة ان كان بها اي تجاوز


مهندس / احمد لطفي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس أحمد
> الحقيقة نستفيد منك كثيرا
> وجميل جدا ان نجد انسان مثلك كلما وجد خيرا اراد نشره ليستفيد منه الاخرين
> شكرا لك ولجميع المهندسين امثالك بالملتقى وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.




اشكر اخى الكريم .........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

lotifi قال:


> السيد المهندس/ احمد الطيب المحترم
> تحية طيبة و بعد
> اولا :- جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع المبذول و كذلك جزئ الله جميع الاعضاء المشاركين خيرا علي ما يتم اضافته من خبرات و معلومات لهذا المنتدي.
> ثانيا :- قد يكون ما اذكره لاحقا خطأ نتيجة اني قمت بتنصيب البرنامج ك Stand-Alone اما تطبيق سيادتكم قد يكون خاص بتنصيب البرنامج ك Primavera Client Application .
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السيد المهندس / أحمد لطفى 

اولا اشكر سيادتكم على المشاركة، كما اكد الى حضرتك انه لا يوجد اى تجاوز من حضرتك بالعكس سياتك اتحت لى الفرصه لكى اشرح لحضرتك الموضوع و اصحح بعض المفاهيم.

اولا 

اكيد الى حضرتك بان هذه النسخة تم تنصيبها بطريقة الــ stand Alone

ثانيا 

حضرتك صح فى نقطة ان الملف المحفوظ باسم Ahmad.bak و تم اختيار ملف اخر و تم عمل ذلك بطريق الخطاء منى ولم الاحظة الا من خلال كلام حضرتك و لكنى اكد الى حضرتك بان هذه الطريقة نتبعاها فى العمل لدينا لحفظ الملفات

ثالثا

بخصوص بعد الزملاء من الممكن ان يعملوا هذه الطريقه و تفشل، هذا راجع لانه من الضرورى ان يكون الــ Hard Desk بنظام Fat32

رابعا
حضرتك ذكرت فى اخر كلامك (اعتقادي في ما حدث مع سيادتكم و ادي الي اختيار هذا الملف بدلا من الملف المطلوب ( حيث انني قمت بتجربة ذلك فعليا ) 
هو انكم لم تقوموا بالغاء تنصيب البرنامج و السيرفر بعد عمل مرحلة ال backup ثم قمتم بعمل Restore مباشرة مما لم يسبب هذه المشكلة معكم .
و حيث انه كما ذكرتم ان هذا الموضوع هام جدا في حالة الغاء البرنامج او تغييير الويندوز و كذلك نظرا لاهميته للمستخدم الفردي فيرجي المراجعة و ان وجدتم طريقة اخري لعمل هذا يرجي الافادة بها .)

ارجو توضيح هذه العبارة اكثر.

خامسا

حضرتك يا باشمهندس، هل جربت الطريقة؟ و ما هى النتيجة؟ ارجو الافادة

و شكرا


----------



## lotifi (12 أبريل 2009)

السيد المهندس : احمد الطيب المحترم 

تحية طيبة و بعد 

اولا : اشكرك كثيرا علي الرد علي المشاركة الخاصة بي و جزاك الله خيرا علي الاهتمام

ثانيا : بالنسبة للنقطة الرابعة من ردكم اوضح اني اعتقدت انكم لم تجربوا ذلك بعد الغاء تنصيب البرنامج و السيرفر و اعادة التنصيب قبل عمل restore ذلك لاني قمت بتجربة الموضوع و لم يفلح معي و مما جعلني اعتقد اكثر الصورة قبل الاخيرة في المرفقات*

ثالثا : اوضح لكم اني قمت فعليا بتطبيق الطريقة لكنها لم تفلح و لولا ذلك ما كنت قابلت هذه المشكلة و بناء علي ردكم قد اتضح لي سبب عدم نجاحها 
و هو اني اقوم بذلك علي الكمبيوتر المحمول الخاص بي و هو بنظام ntfs و ليس fat32 كما ذكرتم بالنقطة الثالثة 
فارجو من سيادتكم الافادة عن كيفية تطبيق ذلك علي الكمبيوتر بنظام ntfs 

و شكرا
*


----------



## م.طاهر (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 أبريل 2009)

lotifi قال:


> السيد المهندس : احمد الطيب المحترم
> 
> تحية طيبة و بعد
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حال حضرتك يا باشمهندس 

اكد لحضلرتك ان شاء الله امه بعد تنزل و ندو جديد و البرنامج ممكن ان تعمل هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله ينجح 

اما بخصوص نظام ال ntfs و fat32 انا اسف بجد لان هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى نظام ال fat32

و اشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 أبريل 2009)

tmmh قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك[/quo
> 
> 
> و بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## lotifi (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس : احمد الطيب علي الاهتمام 

و جزاك الله خيرا و لا داعي للاعتذار 

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 أبريل 2009)

lotifi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس : احمد الطيب علي الاهتمام
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا و لا داعي للاعتذار
> 
> و شكرا




الشكر لله اخى الكريم


----------



## mahzad2005 (4 مايو 2009)

أحمد الطيب
شکر خاص لک


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مايو 2009)

mahzad2005 قال:


> أحمد الطيب
> شکر خاص لک




الشكر لله ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مايو 2009)

engahmedezz قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء




و جزاك اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## tarigtom (30 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس

و جزاك الله خيرا

و شكرا*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 مايو 2009)

tarigtom قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> و شكرا*​



الشكر لله ............


----------



## foratfaris (21 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز احمد
جزاك الله خيرا" على عطائك ..


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 يونيو 2009)

foratfaris قال:


> اخي العزيز احمد
> جزاك الله خيرا" على عطائك ..




الله يكرمك ..................


----------



## eng_hema (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين علي الجهد العظيم


----------



## حسن احمد (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يونيو 2009)

eng_hema قال:


> مشكورين علي الجهد العظيم




الشكر لله ............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يونيو 2009)

حسن احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك




الله يكرمك يا ابو على ...........


----------



## hany elkazzaz (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلامو عليكو الاول
كل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكو الشهر الكريم
انا بعمل backup صحيح وميه ميه
بس لما ارجع اعمل restore بيظهري رساله محتواها
ان media family 2 واللي عامل Provied 1 بس ولازم يبقوا اتنين 
مش فاهم محتوى الرساله
ودي بتظهر معايا لما لغيت البرنامج مع SQL ورجعت سطبته تاني
وظهرت معايا كمان لما فرمت الجهاز ورجعت نزلت البرنامج تاني

ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## keyhistory (28 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## the poor to god (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا الطيب على المجهود الرائع وانت فعلا تستحق الدعاء جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أغسطس 2009)

hany elkazzaz قال:


> سلامو عليكو الاول
> كل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكو الشهر الكريم
> انا بعمل backup صحيح وميه ميه
> بس لما ارجع اعمل restore بيظهري رساله محتواها
> ...


 

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

بصراحة انا اسف مش فاهم محتوى رسالة حضرتك فالوسمحت ممكن التوضيح او التوضيح بالصور

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أغسطس 2009)

keyhistory قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


 

you are welcome ......................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أغسطس 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> شكرا مهندسنا الطيب على المجهود الرائع وانت فعلا تستحق الدعاء جزاك الله خيرا


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم ...............


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي أحمد الطيب على هذا الجهد المفيد جدا.
شهر مبارك, وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شـــــــــكرى على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي أحمد الطيب على هذا الجهد المفيد جدا.
> شهر مبارك, وكل عام وانتم بخير.


 

و جزاك اخى الكريم ................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> شـــــــــكرى على هذة المعلومات القيمة


 

الشكر لله ...............


----------



## enghaytham (29 سبتمبر 2009)

يعنى يا جماعة الطريقة دى شغالة ولا لأ ؟ 
ولو شغالة ممكن حد يحمل وصلة لبرنامج sql إللى عن طريقه نعمل الـ Backup
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

enghaytham قال:


> يعنى يا جماعة الطريقة دى شغالة ولا لأ ؟
> ولو شغالة ممكن حد يحمل وصلة لبرنامج sql إللى عن طريقه نعمل الـ backup
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


 

باشمهندس معلش ممكن توضح سؤالك اكثر ............ و شكرا


----------



## enghaytham (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> باشمهندس معلش ممكن توضح سؤالك اكثر ............ و شكرا



أنا قصدى ممكن وصلة البرنامج الخاص بـ sql عشان أقدر أعمل بيه الـ Backup
عشان مش عندى البرنامج كامل ومش عارف أطبق الخطوات المذكورة


----------



## enghaytham (12 أكتوبر 2009)

enghaytham قال:


> أنا قصدى ممكن وصلة البرنامج الخاص بـ sql عشان أقدر أعمل بيه الـ backup
> عشان مش عندى البرنامج كامل ومش عارف أطبق الخطوات المذكورة



هل من مجيب وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## titotahon (3 نوفمبر 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

enghaytham قال:


> أنا قصدى ممكن وصلة البرنامج الخاص بـ sql عشان أقدر أعمل بيه الـ Backup
> عشان مش عندى البرنامج كامل ومش عارف أطبق الخطوات المذكورة


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سيدى الفاضل اولا اسف جدات على التاخير فى الرد على حضراتكم
ثانيا برنامج البريمافيرا عند التنصيب سوف يقوم بتنصيب ال sql ايضا لحضرتك، و لكن اذا كنت ترغب فى برنامج ال sql نفسة كاملا ممكن ان تنزلة من ال google عند طريق ال download او ملفات torrent

و شكرا


----------



## enghaytham (5 نوفمبر 2009)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> سيدى الفاضل اولا اسف جدات على التاخير فى الرد على حضراتكم
> ثانيا برنامج البريمافيرا عند التنصيب سوف يقوم بتنصيب ال sql ايضا لحضرتك، و لكن اذا كنت ترغب فى برنامج ال sql نفسة كاملا ممكن ان تنزلة من ال google عند طريق ال download او ملفات torrent
> ...



بس أنا فعلا شغال ببرنامج P5 ومع ذلك مش نازل معاه البرنامج الخاص بـ
microsoft sql server 2005 
عشان أقدر أعمل النسخة الإحتياطية


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

enghaytham قال:


> بس أنا فعلا شغال ببرنامج P5 ومع ذلك مش نازل معاه البرنامج الخاص بـ
> microsoft sql server 2005
> عشان أقدر أعمل النسخة الإحتياطية


 باشمنهدس هيثم 

اولا كيف الحال؟
ثانيا بداء من primavera P6 and P6.1 بيتم تحميل الــ SQL مع البرنامج

وشكرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس أحمد


----------



## garary (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا معلومات مهمة ولكن ماهو الحل اذا كان الكمبيوتر يعمل بصيغة ntfs
حتى يتم المحافظة على الملفات التى تم عملها .


----------



## garary (8 مارس 2010)

عندى ملف تم الانتهاء منه وحفظتة باختيار Export من قائمة File مع ان جهازى يعمل بصيغة ntfs.
ولاتوجد مشاكل فى اعادة فتح الملف من جديد.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> عندى ملف تم الانتهاء منه وحفظتة باختيار Export من قائمة File مع ان جهازى يعمل بصيغة ntfs.
> ولاتوجد مشاكل فى اعادة فتح الملف من جديد.


 

ان شاء الله لا توجد مشكلة لان حضرتك لو حبيت تدخلة الملف سوف يتم ادخال الملف عن طريق Inport

و شكرا


----------



## garary (14 مارس 2010)

اخوانى ارجوا الاجابة
كيف يمكن تغيير حجم الخط فى برنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل Activities


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> اخوانى ارجوا الاجابة
> كيف يمكن تغيير حجم الخط فى برنامج البريمافيرا بعد عمل Activities


 

يمكن التغير من Group and Sort او من Format

و شكرا


----------



## garary (14 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم 
قائمة Group and Sortاكبر حجم للخط 12 هل توجد طريقة اخرى لتكبير حجم الخط .
شكرا...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

garary قال:


> اخى الكريم
> قائمة group and sortاكبر حجم للخط 12 هل توجد طريقة اخرى لتكبير حجم الخط .
> شكرا...........


 
نعم انقر على رقم 12 نقرا مزدوجا سوف تفتح لك قائمة احجام الخطوط ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (15 مارس 2010)

كيف ستتم طريقة Backup ,Restore في بريمافيرا P6.7 المعتمد على قاعدة بيانات الاوراكل؟ هل الالية مشابهة في الأوراكل؟ وهل تعمل هناك لامتداد NTSF؟ 
شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2010)

المهندس رشدي1 قال:


> كيف ستتم طريقة Backup ,Restore في بريمافيرا P6.7 المعتمد على قاعدة بيانات الاوراكل؟ هل الالية مشابهة في الأوراكل؟ وهل تعمل هناك لامتداد NTSF؟
> شكرا


 
هذا الموضوع لم يتم اكتشافة حتى الان او تجربتة و لكن من الممكن ان نلجئ الى الطريقة العادية حتى الان و هى export and import لحفظ الملفات.

و شكرا


----------



## Arefaat (8 أبريل 2010)

مساء الخير ياباشمهندس أحمد


----------



## Arefaat (8 أبريل 2010)

أرجو الإستفسار عن شىْ عن عمل عملية ال Backup


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

arefaat قال:


> أرجو الإستفسار عن شىْ عن عمل عملية ال backup


 

اتفضل اهلا و سهلا بيك لو حعرف حرد على حضرتك


----------



## Arefaat (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على إهتمامك يا باشمهندس بالنسبة للمشكلة أنا بستخدم Windows XP,و عند عمل Backup لداتا بيز تظهر هذه الرسالة


----------



## magnum1272003 (19 أبريل 2010)

نفس المشكلة معايا على ويندوز 7 


magnum1272003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني المهندسين الأعزاء
> 
> عند عمل استرجاع لقاعدة بيانات p6 تظهر هذه الرسالة فما الحل؟؟


----------



## gamil_13 (20 أبريل 2010)

*عمل Backup لقاعدة البيانات*

:28:الأخ magnum1272003 

في هذه الحالة لا تضيف مكان آخر للتخزين وانما تكتفي بالتخزين علي قاعدة البيانات نفسها حيث يوجد ملف للbackup ثم تدخل قاعدة البيانات وتأخذ نسخة منها كما يلي:
1-تعمل backup علي نفس المسار المقترح من الكمبيوتر دون اضافة
2 تذهب الي Program files علي c
3-تدخل الي ملف MSSQL
4- ثم تدخل ملف ال primavera
5 ثم تدخل ملف ال MSSQL.1
6- ثم تدخل ملف ال Backup
7- ستجد نسخة من قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بك تعمل لها copy ثم تخرج وتضعها في المكان الذي تريده
وبعد تنزيل الويندوز يمكن استرجاعها مرة ثانية

م.جميل الدسوقي


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز جميل الدسوقي جزاك الله خيرا على المساعدة ولقد فعلت ما قلت وتم الامر معي 
ولكن يا ترى ما الفرق بين تعيين مسار جديد للحفظ من عدمه؟؟


----------



## gamil_13 (21 أبريل 2010)

اخي magnum1272003 
علي الأرجح انه في حالة اختيار مسار جديد للحفظ ستظهر مشكلة اختلاف الفات في نظام التشغيل بينما في حالة المحافظة علي المسار المقترح يتم التخزين داخل ال msql نفسه


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا كثيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك
لك مني قبلة على رأسك أيها الأخ العزيز


----------



## zicoabd (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاركه رائعه وشديده وستحل مشاكل عديده جزاك الله خير​


----------



## jassim78 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ...................


----------

